# Flower hybrid breeding help



## Baroque (Apr 20, 2020)

So I’ve been trying to grow some hybrid flowers for a few days, now. I don’t think I’ve been doing it long enough to really get results or anything but I haven’t gotten any so far so I just want to know if my tactic is even correct to begin with. I read on some gaming news website that a checkboard-esque flower pattern would be ideal, but am I doing it right? Any pointers would be appreciated!


----------



## Garrett (Apr 20, 2020)

No, that's right. I wouldn't bother with the fencing though so you give more opportunity for breeding spots.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 20, 2020)

I would agree with the fencing comment, but I find that if you separate flowers by type they breed better.
(Now this could just be my imagination, and could be false.. but I thought it was worth mentioning.)
I set up different spots for different types. Roses in one spot, lilies in another, etc.
You have the layout right, but always more flowers of the same type increase your chances.
So I focus on one color of one flower at a time, unless I have a lot of flowers.
But if I only have like 5 of each standard color, I only focus on one color hybrid at a time.


----------



## Raz (Apr 20, 2020)

Use this as a guide


----------



## Baroque (Apr 20, 2020)

Ohh, those are good points... I added the fencing just to make it cuter (And also because Isabelle is coooonstantly telling me my island needs more fencing...) but I wouldn't pass up more opportunities for flowers, yeah :O

Though I guess I could just find a large plot of land and do as Sugarsaurus said and focus on one type of flower at a time, I can just set up different little gardens around the island for each hybrid breeding. Many thanks!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

Oh my god, Iooooove that grid map! Thank you so much, Raz! =D


----------



## BluePing (Apr 20, 2020)

I made a thread about this yesterday as I wasn’t getting any originally and I needed help but with luck I woke up today and I had two orange pansies your hybrids should come at some point so don’t worry. I’m pretty sure it’s just a percentage chance that they breed or not


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Apr 20, 2020)

Some of those combinations won't work. Yellow should never touch yellow or white. White pansies can only breed with white to make hybrids. I would add a few yellow or white tulips to the red ones for hybrid efficiency.


----------



## mystery (Apr 20, 2020)

Raz said:


> View attachment 245148
> 
> Use this as a guide


I’m afraid I have to strongly disagree with this guide not only is it terribly inaccurate (red cosmos will absolutely never make black cosmos unless your playing wild world) but as some people may know flowers can duplicate themselves and that can cause issues.

lets say you want to get hybrid red pansies which come from one red and one blue pansie to u have one blue pansie and two reds and you have the blue in the centre. Now then let’s say when you check the next day there’s two red pansie spawns you’d assume they are the hybrid pansies needed to make purple ones right?

well unfortunately that would be wrong the blue pansy can only be used to make one hybrid per day which means that the other red hybrid is a clone of the red. Problem is which is which? You can’t tell because they both luck the same and so you have to throw them both out.

as far as growing hybrids is concerned you want to make sure two flowers are touching of the same species and in these color combinations.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/g17mwd


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Apr 20, 2020)

Here's a foolproof hybreeding method.

Step one: Plant an X of red flowers in the middle of a garden.

Step two: Outline the X with yellow or white flowers.

Step three: Water only the flowers that you really want to grow.

Step four: Rinse and repeat steps one through three.

Note: when breeding windflowers, plant an X of white windflowers and outline it with orange windflowers. Red windflowers can only breed with orange windflowers. Also, red pansies will only breed with yellow pansies.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 20, 2020)

Baroque said:


> So I’ve been trying to grow some hybrid flowers for a few days, now. I don’t think I’ve been doing it long enough to really get results or anything but I haven’t gotten any so far so I just want to know if my tactic is even correct to begin with. I read on some gaming news website that a checkboard-esque flower pattern would be ideal, but am I doing it right? Any pointers would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245143



I would watch this video: 




At the end he talks about how complex flower hybrids are to grow.  They're apparently not as easy as they look.  Something about it being related to real-world genetics.  Unfortunately, if the information he's presented is true, then it's not as easy as planting matching colors in specific pattern.

It's also why I've pretty much written off crossbreeding.  In a game that's supposed to be an easygoing, relaxing life simulation NOTHING should be this complex.  Even paying off every house loan was easier then this.  Of course he and the article he cites could be wrong and crossbreeding boils down to the RNG and how it feels about flowers on any given day.

Either way, I'd watch the fifth section of this video where he talks about flowers.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 20, 2020)

I orginally tried to breed flowers like I did in New Leaf and while i was able to get mainly orange and pink while aiming for black, I found black flowers spawning from flowers that according to most guides they wouldnt spawn from (Such as black roses from orange roses) 

I havent been able to get any black flowers following most online guides, but just completely accidentally! I saw some posts and articles mentioning that the flowers have regressive and dominant genes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

I spend a lot of time doing stuff with hybrids (prob too much time and space tbh lol) and here are the setups that I have:



Spoiler: click meeeee























Maybe this will help give you some layout/landscaping ideas 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



Sudsofsplash said:


> I havent been able to get any black flowers following most online guides, but just completely accidentally! I saw some posts and articles mentioning that the flowers have regressive and dominant genes


Yes, the hybrids breeding guide in this game is different from New Leaf in many ways. For instance, in New Leaf you could only get a purple pansy by breeding two hybrid red pansies, but I just recently got one from blue pansies.


----------

